
Show HN: OpalDB in-memory JavaScript database with zero dependencies - jhedwards
https://github.com/incrediblesound/OpalDB
======
jhedwards
Hi folks, this is a side project of mine I've been having a lot of fun with.
I've reached the point where I'm not sure how much more time I should invest
in it, so I'm putting it up here to gauge community interest before I make
that decision.

------
tsaiDavid
Nice, glad to see that you've included an install via npm. Could be
interesting to see its use with something like Webpack... any ideas?

~~~
jhedwards
Yeah! I was thinking with webpack you could use it as a lightweight front-end
cache or something like that.

